
slog-rs: Structured, composable logging for Rust - dpc_pw
https://github.com/dpc/slog-rs
======
dpc_pw
After using
[https://github.com/inconshreveable/log15](https://github.com/inconshreveable/log15)
for Go, I become sold on structured logging (read more
[http://gregoryszorc.com/blog/category/logging/](http://gregoryszorc.com/blog/category/logging/)
and [https://kartar.net/2015/12/structured-
logging/](https://kartar.net/2015/12/structured-logging/)).

I've decided that Rust must have a strong structured logging solution, and so
I present: slog-rs. I believe it reached a level of usability justifying
sharing with a wider audience.

See slog-rs features: [https://github.com/dpc/slog-
rs#features](https://github.com/dpc/slog-rs#features)

Happy logging!

~~~
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN".

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

